# Anyone else on Vistaril?



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

I was just prescribed Vistaril (Hydroxyzine) due to a psychotic episode I was having. I have noticed I seems to help with anxiety and panic attacks as well.

I wanted to know if anyone else here takes or has taken this med before, I seem to be getting sleepy for 2-3 hours after taking my morning dose. How long does it take to adjust?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

hydroxyzine is the only medication that you were given to quell a psychotic episode???


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I was given Vistaril in inpatient care because they wouldn't let me take my clonazepam. It did absolutely nothing for me, but antihistamines don't really affect me.

It can be sedating for some people which I guess is why it might be useful for anxiety. Doesn't help me though.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Hydroxyzine is normally not useful for anything but sleep. And even then it usually doesn't do its job very well, a groggy feeling sometimes persist for many hours the next day.

I'd suggest switching doctor since he/she doesn't seem interested in helping you.


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

Guess I need to clarify. 

I was experiencing Insomnia, racing thoughts, high blood pressure (150/120 up to 190/160) and severe axiety to where I was extremely tense and unable to relax. 

She upgraded my seroquel to 800mg a night instead of 600mg. She gave me 50mg Vistaril for insomnia and anxiety (I can take it up to 3 times a day, and 2 at night as well for sleep) and I also made a appointment to see a behavioral therapist which works in the same office. 

I realized the psychotic episodes were due to marijuana withdrawl (after this **** I have no intention of using it again). I told her I wasn't honest with my drug use, that I was smoking A HELL OF A LOT of weed to cope with stress and I realized I was hiding from my problems instead of dealing with them. She was pissed, but given that she was so angry I believe she does care, but she felt all the other meetings we had I was wasting her time by lying.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

HilarityEnsues said:


> She upgraded my seroquel to 800mg a night instead of 600mg. She gave me 50mg Vistaril for insomnia and anxiety (I can take it up to 3 times a day, and 2 at night as well for sleep) and I also made a appointment to see a behavioral therapist which works in the same office.


Sounds relatively pointless, Hydroxyzine supposedly calms people down by acting as an antihistamine (blocking histamine receptors), at 600-800mg seroquel has already well an truly blocked the majority of histamine receptors in the brain.


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

jim_morrison said:


> Sounds relatively pointless, Hydroxyzine supposedly calms people down by acting as an antihistamine (blocking histamine receptors), at 600-800mg seroquel has already well an truly blocked the majority of histamine receptors in the brain.


Even with the Seroquel I'm still having axiety and panic attacks, the bottle says to take as needed so it's not like she told me to pop'em regardless of how I'm feeling. She's a psychiatrist, not a therapist. Her job is do perscribe me medication and thats it.


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

Well I left work early thinking I had a ****ing heart attack... Went to urgent care for an EKG and it turns out I had a severe anxiety attack. Now I have to take Vistaril 5 times a day despite how much I don't want to...


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> hydroxyzine is the only medication that you were given to quell a psychotic episode???


Ikr!

Vistaril is a joke... go to your local 7-11 and buy some benadryl... there ya go, same crap....

Definitely wouldn't wanna be dependant on a benzo but Seroquel = made for psychotic episodes lol... I'm surprised it helped me with withdrawal before too, request it... they give it out like candy cause these psychiatrists are probably all on it too, shizzz....


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

You guys must have selective reading or some ****.

The Seroquel was *UPPED *by 200mg which has helped. I was given Vistaril for Insomnia and Anxiety which will agitate the Schizoaffective Disorder. So the Vistaril *INDIRECTLY* quells Psychotic Episodes by getting rid of my Anxiety Attacks.

SMFH...


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Zerix said:


> Ikr!
> 
> Vistaril is a joke... go to your local 7-11 and buy some benadryl... there ya go, same crap....
> 
> Definitely wouldn't wanna be dependant on a benzo but Seroquel = made for psychotic episodes lol... I'm surprised it helped me with withdrawal before too, request it... they give it out like candy cause these psychiatrists are probably all on it too, shizzz....


shizzzzzzzz, son!


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

HilarityEnsues said:


> You guys must have selective reading or some ****.
> 
> The Seroquel does was *UPPED *by 200mg which has helped. I was given Vistaril for Insomnia and Anxiety which will agitate the Schizoaffective Disorder. So the Vistaril *INDIRECTLY* quells Psychotic Episodes by getting rid of my Anxiety Attacks.
> 
> SMFH...


i think the problem here lies in the contents of your initial post which make it seem as though you were prescribed hydroxyzine as your primary (or sole) psychotropic treatment for a psychotic episode.

edit your initial post, noting the edit, so that all is clarified.


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

Well I've been having psychotic episodes so disorganized thought is one of symptoms which translates into poorly worded posts...


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

HilarityEnsues said:


> Well I've been having psychotic episodes so disorganized thought is one of symptoms which translates into poorly worded posts...


well then knowing that, try not to tell everyone that we are '...selective(ly) reading or some ****' whilst SYFH.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd talk to the doctor about trying beta blockers instead. A larger dose at night will knock you out, and smaller doses throughout the day will help decrease anxiety and lower your blood pressure.


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> well then knowing that, try not to tell everyone that we are '...selective(ly) reading or some ****' whilst SYFH.


The selective reading was referring to how I corrected my original post twice, yet everyone was responding without reading the entire thread.



Implicate said:


> I'd talk to the doctor about trying beta blockers instead. A larger dose at night will knock you out, and smaller doses throughout the day will help decrease anxiety and lower your blood pressure.


I love Angry Beavers......


----------

